# Lamprologus boulengeri



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

So, who's keeping Lamprologus boulengeri?

This is a very nice looking Shellie but nearly imposible to get a hold of!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i've got a few 100 in grow out if you want to take a drive. it's a beautiful fish. especially the eye ring. a bit of a nipper though. :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I have a bunch as well. Great little shellie.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess Canadians are so priveleged! LOL

Well, at least I know who to bug for shipping if I can't get any locally.

Lloyd _ I know you didn't mean 100 of them right?!

I think you mean growing out in a 100 gallon - yes?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

no.. i mean 100's. i keep one pair in a 30gal. and when i want more fry i give them back their shells.


----------



## sureshot1013 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have about a dozen adults. Real pretty fish the males get big for a shellie. They have pretty big spawns ,but I haven't really seen mine be to aggressive. 
Rob


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW! I was led to beleive that these Shellies were rare!

Where the heck do you guys get yours from? Local?

Do they ship well?


----------



## sureshot1013 (Sep 30, 2004)

they ship just about as well as anything IME. I bought mine some time ago ,but juvy's are still readily available if you know the right people down here in florida
Rob


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

lloyd said:


> no.. i mean 100's. i keep one pair in a 30gal. and when i want more fry i give them back their shells.


Would you consider shipping? If so give me a PM with a price per fish and how many you would like to sell.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Shipping from Canada to the United States is problematic. You need a license to import the fish, and you need to have them inspected by customs. Both cost money. (Certainly more than the fish themselves are worth)


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> Shipping from Canada to the United States is problematic. You need a license to import the fish, and you need to have them inspected by customs. Both cost money. (Certainly more than the fish themselves are worth)


Thanks for the info. It's been a few years since I use to come your way on fishing trips and get all that good Canadian Beer.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey Fogelhund, do you smuggle fish back across the border when you go to the OCA?  :wink:  :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ACC in NC said:


> Hey Fogelhund, do you smuggle fish back across the border when you go to the OCA?  :wink:  :thumb:


Bringing fish into Canada is not a problem.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> ACC in NC said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Fogelhund, do you smuggle fish back across the border when you go to the OCA?  :wink:  :thumb:
> ...


I'm just kidding.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

here's a pic of my pair:


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

I've got 2 wc I'm selling


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Reel North said:


> I've got 2 wc I'm selling


I sent you a PM.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

ACC in NC said:


> Reel North said:
> 
> 
> > I've got 2 wc I'm selling
> ...


I thought you were in Burlington, North Carolina. Never mind the PM.


----------



## Lifted193 (Oct 10, 2006)

Was there any success in locating some of these fishes in the states?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Lifted193 said:


> Was there any success in locating some of these fishes in the states?


Iâ€™ve called 3 places that showed them on list on the net but told me they were out. It seems there is a lot of variation in color from pictures Iâ€™ve seen and Iâ€™m curious if some are really Boulengeri? The pictures in the profile section here at the Forum really look awesome does anyone elseâ€™s look this good? It seems that most of the others I see don't have the yellow in them?

Link >>> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1762


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Mine have the yellow in them. Perhaps I should take some pictures.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> Mine have the yellow in them. Perhaps I should take some pictures.


That would be great! You keep teasing me, everyone that seems to have them is in Canada and I canâ€™t find any in the U.S...


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

How is compatibility with other tangs? Other shellies? Other Africans in general? How about non cichlid tank mates such as catfish, etc.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are a pretty aggressive shell dweller. The certainly will take a decent territory. It really depends on what the tank size (dimensions) you are talking about, and which other fish in particular.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

well let's see...right now there is a 30 with 9 multies in it....then there is a 55 with 2 brichardi and a leleupi, the brichardi think they rule the whole thing.....then there is a lone 10 gal. Numerous options really. My biggest idea would be a community of dwarf type tangs, but this particular fish is not crucial to that set- up. I currently have a single specimen.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A pair would likely eliminate most of the multi's in a 30 gallon. In a 55 gallon, if you had an adult pair, they would probably do ok with the brichardi and leleupi.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Right now there is only the single fish....not sure if it is a male or female.

What is the minimum space he will be happy by himself, at least for a few weeks?


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Little update on my experience with this fish. Great little fish! I ended up putting 3 in the 55, along with the 2 brichardi, 1 calvus, 1 leulupi and 3 male multies. The boulengeri's took over half the tank. 
Eventually something must have spooked one of the boulengeri's because he jumped! :x

As for the piar, they got along famously, happily spawning and minding their own business unless someone was dumb enough to wander into their territory.

I attempted to cull some of the fry into another tank but they did not survive, neither did the ones left in the tank. If I had to guess there were 30 to 50 in both batches.

Eventually we moved, again, and the pair did not fair very well. They completely disappeared from. Either they were completely eaten by tank mates or they both jumped. Never found the remains either way.

On the look out for more. The 3 I picked up initially were $9 a piece. Not to bad.

Fun little guys, attacked the hose during cleaning, my finger if I put it on the glass and eventually my son's finger when he put it in the tank (he did it on purpose and thought it was hysterical!)


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Funny how they are not rare by any means here in Ontario


----------



## louiscoolboy (Jan 5, 2009)

> So, who's keeping Lamprologus boulengeri?
> 
> This is a very nice looking Shellie but nearly imposible to get a hold of!


Aquabid has them for sale now if you still haven't found them.


----------

